# Marionberry Kush



## GreenStick85 (Jun 8, 2015)

Pictures never do mmj any favors but I rate this high because the smell, taste and general bag appeal of the bud is outstanding. Just shy of some of the densest nugs ever seen by me but definitely some of the most pleasantly fragrant !!!


----------



## georgio838 (Jun 23, 2015)

looks great, what did you think of the potency of the smoke?


----------



## GreenStick85 (Jun 24, 2015)

Strong, it makes me sleepy if I am not doing much. Best for what I bought it for anyways.


----------



## dro-man80 (Oct 26, 2015)

Marionberry Is my favorite bro..i love it..the shit is so dense and smell of berries an fruit..i have 2 different phenos and they are both my favs...1 of them turn purple with any temps..great bag appeal,smoke and high


----------



## GreenStick85 (Oct 26, 2015)

dro-man80 said:


> Marionberry Is my favorite bro..i love it..the shit is so dense and smell of berries an fruit..i have 2 different phenos and they are both my favs...1 of them turn purple with any temps..great bag appeal,smoke and high


I got this strain in the spring so it doesn't smell as much as when I had it fresh. Bet that would change if I crushed or set it in the grinder. The smoke is unreal. Thick thick calyxes. The fact that i still have about an eighth is crazy but my daughter was born shortly so I've been chomping at the bit to get back to smoking.
Even bought new strains like Incredible OG, Lemon Dream, Cluster Bomb Berry Bomb,
Sensi Star... All packed in a flip-sealing jar for that dankness to stay there. I mean one flip of the lid sent more smell in the air than a baker baking the 4 am loaves.


----------



## dro-man80 (Oct 28, 2015)

GreenStick85 said:


> I got this strain in the spring so it doesn't smell as much as when I had it fresh. Bet that would change if I crushed or set it in the grinder. The smoke is unreal. Thick thick calyxes. The fact that i still have about an eighth is crazy but my daughter was born shortly so I've been chomping at the bit to get back to smoking.
> Even bought new strains like Incredible OG, Lemon Dream, Cluster Bomb Berry Bomb,
> Sensi Star... All packed in a flip-sealing jar for that dankness to stay there. I mean one flip of the lid sent more smell in the air than a baker baking the 4 am loaves.


ive been wanting to try a few Bomb strains,but i had popped a few berry bombs last year and did not like the end product at all..i mean it was the by far biggest strain i ever grew but looked and tasted like garbage to me...


----------



## GreenStick85 (Oct 28, 2015)

dro-man80 said:


> ive been wanting to try a few Bomb strains,but i had popped a few berry bombs last year and did not like the end product at all..i mean it was the by far biggest strain i ever grew but looked and tasted like garbage to me...


Really? Hm I hope the high comes out wrong haven't tried it yet. But marionberry I just pulled it out and I underestimated it. Awhile back it was like a fresher fruit smell.'boom. Still now a fruit smell but it's almost like I opened up a jar of preserves straight from the canning pot.
Smelled really good. Now I have this Seattle Cough, no relation to the strawberry but the grapefruit citrus smell is downright outrageous. I kid you not. An eighth of this stuff just goes faster than a hot sentsy smell. Very string


----------



## BLVDog (Nov 5, 2015)

glad to hear all the good reviews im growing this right now have 5 seeds


----------



## BLVDog (Nov 5, 2015)

when would you say is the best time to harvest?


----------



## GreenStick85 (Nov 5, 2015)

BLVDog said:


> when would you say is the best time to harvest?


I wouldn't know when to harvest, I didn't grow it. When I bought it, it was sort of in the spring so I'm going to take a guess and say that this may have been a winter harvested crop.


----------



## dro-man80 (Nov 5, 2015)

BLVDog said:


> when would you say is the best time to harvest?


i always harvest the MBK in 9 weeks....every pheno ive had of it always starts to get beautiful colors towards your flush week/weeks indicating its almost done..ill take some pictures of my MBK for u and post it tonight...


----------



## dro-man80 (Nov 14, 2015)

how did ur MBK turn pout brother???


----------

